# Aufeinmal eigenartige Meldung!



## Gabi (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auf einmal kommt unter SuSE 9,3 eine komische Meldung:
*MIME-Type nicht auffindbar
application/octet-stream*

Wenn ich dann auf OK klicke, wird permanent auf die Festplatte
zu gegriffen.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, ich bin total ratlos!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Wobei kommt denn diese Meldung? Wenn du SuSE benutzt, hast du bestimmt KDE, oder?

Haste irgendwas besonderes gemacht bevor diese Meldung auftauchte? Software (mit Yast/ohne Yast) installiert? Irgendwelche Einstellungen am System vorgenommen?

Weisst du denn von welcher Anwendung diese Meldung kommt (evtl. vom Konqueror?)?

Was du machen könntest (als root), ist zu kontrollieren welche Dateien sich evtl. in Bezug zur Paketdatenbank verändert haben seit sie installiert wurden: 

# rpm -Va | tee rpm_verify.log

Das Kommando oben erstellt die Datei "rpm_verify.log" im aktuellen Verzeichnis, die könnteste evtl. mal posten. Vielleicht kann man da sehen was denn da nicht stimmt.

Außerdem könntest du probieren ob das Problem denn auch mit einem anderen Benutzer besteht oder nur wenn du dich einloggst? (notfalls erstell einfach einen neuen Benutzer um das auszuprobieren)

------------

Ach, hab grad mal bei Google nach dem Problem gesucht. Da wird einfach folgendes (mit Erfolg) empfohlen:



> Habe die Datei gefunden in: ~/kde/share/mimelnk/application/octet-stream.desktop
> und gelöscht.



Dann einfach nochmal aus- und einloggen. Dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Gabi (22. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank, es hat geklapt!   

Gabi


----------

